# Valentine's Rose



## marilynsue1019 (Feb 20, 2015)

My Husband of 16 years gives me a single red rose for Valentines Day Saturday. He goes out to his car that morning and brings in this single rose and it had wire wrapped with it, it wasn't in a vial or no tissue paper , and a card. 
My sister and daughter were down for the weekend and I told them this is what I got for valentines and we all three agreed that they put wire around them when you get an arrangement so they won't fall. I then went on the hunt to see if in fact he was lying . I found in his car a Walmart sack with a wet paper towel in it. The Walmart sack was from my card ..we checked Walmart and they did not sell any roses with wire on them . I've been steaming over this , I think k he got the rose out of a girl he works with roses. How should I approach this . Down and out


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening marlilinsue109
many many years ago I woman I dated on and off complained to me that her current boyfriend had brought her flowers, but the he had just picked them outside on the college grounds somewhere, not bought them. She thought this was terrible. 

She was a wealthy girl, but many of us were very poor students struggling to pay for college. I explained to her that buying a bouquet of roses have meant that he wen without dinner for several days. I don't think she understood.

Forward many years and I married this woman. One time talking about our lives growing up, I think she finally understood what it meant to be poor.

I don't know your or your husband's situation. Flowers are expensive on Valentines day - I don't know if he has enough money that it doesn't matter.

What were you worried about? Might he have stopped at a flower shop and at walmart? Do you have reason to suspect him in some way?


When I bring flowers home, my wife gives me a hug and a kiss.


----------

